# Just finished this one...



## Cody Killgore (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

I had told @manbuckwal that I would start posting some pictures again. Just finished this one up and thought it represented that majority of what I do now. I have pretty much moved mainly to hidden tang knives. They are much more fun to forge and I really like making them. I have started charging a bit more for my knives and making a bit fewer. And enjoying it more...

Here it is...

Hand forged out of Cruforge V steel. I am almost solely making knives out of Cruforge V now (until I run out) Black locust burl handle. Brass guard. Ricasso is 1/4" thick and tapers down.

You don't see CruForge V used very much. It has a bit of a sad story. It was developed, essentially, by bladesmiths for bladesmiths. It is a high carbon steel >1% but has a good chunk of Vanadium added for increased wear resistance. The idea was to produce a steel that was easy to forge like 1095/5160/1084/etc. except have better edge retention (due to all the vanadium intermingling with the excess carbon and making all those nice hard vanadium carbides). In my eyes, the perfect steel. It did seem set to become THE steel for bladesmiths. Crucible produced one melt of the steel. Then something like a month later they went bankrupt. A company came in and bought them to keep their productions running but they decided not to produce the CruforgeV anymore. When makers learned they weren't producing it anymore, they quickly turned away from it as they did not want to spend the time and effort learning the steel to then not be able to purchase it anymore. Such is life. They did say if there was enough demand, they would consider producing it again. I bought a few hundred pounds of it. It will last me for a little while anyway.

Cheers,
Cody

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice. I like hidden tangs the best. 
That one is outstanding Cody. Nicely done..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodman (Mar 26, 2016)

Cody, that's a real beauty and I'm with you on hidden tangs. Your handle looks very comfortable, what is the finish?
I just finished a walnut/maple crotch laminate hidden tang that I'll post after I get a photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 26, 2016)

Woodman said:


> Cody, that's a real beauty and I'm with you on hidden tangs. Your handle looks very comfortable, what is the finish?
> I just finished a walnut/maple crotch laminate hidden tang that I'll post after I get a photo



Thanks! Finish is a few coats of tru-oil


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful knife. I remember once-upon-a-time I was supposed to be "next" on your list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Beautiful knife. I remember once-upon-a-time I was supposed to be "next" on your list.



I do believe I recall that as well. I feel a little bad for the all the people I had intended to get to but didn't. I got in a little over my head at the time and had way too many knives to make. Let me know if you still want one. Maybe we can fix it.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 26, 2016)

That is drop dead gorgeous! You should be proud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice knife Cody - good to see you posting again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2016)

Fantastic, Cody! Great to see a knife from you again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

That knife is gorgeous on so many levels! Perfection in my opinion. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2016)

Great looking knife Cody, but I must say I'm still partial to your Damascus ! Chittum Burl handle ?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 26, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Great looking knife Cody, but I must say I'm still partial to your Damascus ! Chittum Burl handle ?


Thanks Tom. I am still making damascus knives. That is the exception. Ive actually got a new pattern im working on right now. hopefully it looks cool. Handle is black locust...although it has been dyed gold for added color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> Thanks Tom. I am still making damascus knives. That is the exception. Ive actually got a new pattern im working on right now. hopefully it looks cool. Handle is black locust...although it has been dyed gold for added color.



Look forward to seeing your new design !


----------

